# Teams for 2012-2013 season!!



## Bowchik (Jul 27, 2012)

Yay! Can't wait to get started! Practice practice practice till then! :archer:


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Umm maybe I'm seeing this weird but am I on team 2 or 4?


----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

My view is kind-of weird also... I think I'm on team 2 or maybe 4???


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Sorry ladies, I will repost them tomorrow. Not sure what happened.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

DeeS said:


> Sorry ladies, I will repost them tomorrow. Not sure what happened.


No biggie  I was just thinkin my view was weird because I am looking on my phone. Thank you for your time and effort that you are putting into this so we can have a little extra fun this hunting season


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Lets try this again! :lol:

Team 1---Horses&Hunting, thedogmother, FarmGirl7, Renae and 1BowHuntnChick.

Team 2---FoxyxHunter, MNHuntress, Lindz, and doegirl

Team 3---KSGirl, DeeS, woodsbaby and Montana girl.

Team 4---fastrthanu, JCYoung, cgray78 and cricketkiller

Team 5---JMR1624, OleTrapper, HuntressInPink, ladysedge.

Team 6---Huntergirla, earthgirl1964, bowchik and PAHuntress69.

Team 7---Stubbysmom, soldiergirl81, tothewoodz and Pensfan7118.

Hope this works!! I put 5 on team 1 as one team member may not be out much.........if anyone is against this, let me know.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks good to me! Good luck ladies


----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks good...59 days and counting!
Thanks for getting all this together for us DeeS!!


----------



## 1BowHuntnChick (Sep 2, 2010)

Go Team 1!!!!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Teams look good! Thanks DeeS for taking the time to organize this!!!


----------



## JMR1624 (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks good to me! Thanks DeeS  Good Luck Ladies!!!

Go Team 5!!!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome! I have no prob with the extra member on Team 1! Let the games begin!  Go Team 7! Are we doing names again this year??


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

WeeHoo it's on now!!! Go TEAM 3!!!


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for everything Dee! I'm glad I checked back...I thought I was on Team 7. Ooops!

Excited about the season AND making some new friends!!! 

Happy Huntin' everyone!!!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

THANKS AGAIN 
DEES!!
Hello to all of the ladies here. GOOD LUCK & STAY SAFE------>
I want to give a big shout out to see some of the ladies from last couple of years and to my new team mates this year cant wait to get started and hear a hunting story or two.. 
Looks like we need to make a few threads and some team names to get going.


----------



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

Go Team 4!!! Good luck ladies and Happy Hunting!!


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks DEES for taking the time to do this for everyone!!
And are we posting our pics to this thread or are we starting a new one? 
Good luck to all, be safe and game on!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I'll start a new thread that we will post the pics of our success on.
Good luck to all the ladies!!


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I signed up in the sign up thread way back when but I don't see my name listed on a team???


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome. Game on.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

DeeS, does someone from each team start their own thread or are you starting a thread for each team? Just anxious to get ours started. Go Team 3!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

KSGirl said:


> DeeS, does someone from each team start their own thread or are you starting a thread for each team? Just anxious to get ours started. Go Team 3!!!!!!!!!


Feel free to start it up!! :nod: Lets get it done! :lol:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

turkeygirl said:


> I signed up in the sign up thread way back when but I don't see my name listed on a team???


What thread did you sign up on??? I started one for this year.........hope you didn't sign up on last years!?! :noidea:


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I'm the cheering section..
LOL

GO TEAM ONE...


----------



## 1BowHuntnChick (Sep 2, 2010)

Same rules as last year?


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

1BowHuntnChick said:


> Same rules as last year?


Yes, same rules as last year.................do I need to start a new thread with those??


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

DeeS said:


> Yes, same rules as last year.................do I need to start a new thread with those??


That would be great because for the life of me I cannot find that thread.... :/


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Ooops...guess maybe I did...that's ok. Good luck to all!


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Darn it! I missed the deadline! Good luck everyone - look forward to seeing lots of pictures!


----------



## 1BowHuntnChick (Sep 2, 2010)

Just a question...why are we scoring bucks by Boone and Crockett and not Pope and Young?


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

1BowHuntnChick said:


> Just a question...why are we scoring bucks by Boone and Crockett and not Pope and Young?


I just copied and pasted what the rules were last year! I didn't notice that.......


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ya I thought I signed up too is it to late? I hope not I have lots of hunting trips a


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Ladies! I haven't been on AT for months...I must have missed the hunting sign ups...(our season doesn't start until Sept 29).

Good luck to all! Happy Hunting!
>>>----------------------------->
Smurphysgirl


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ya mine doesnt start until sept to hopefully they can add another team?


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

DeeS said:


> Lets try this again! :lol:
> 
> Team 1---Horses&Hunting, thedogmother, FarmGirl7, Renae and 1BowHuntnChick.
> 
> ...



Ok all, we have one more team. I do need to move 1 person from team 1 to the new team. Anyone want to volunteer??
Team 8 will consist of--- misshuntressKT3, kimmiedawn and smurphysgirl.
PM me if you will volunteer to be moved onto this team please.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Please ignore my above post!!! I found a lady to complete team 8!!! :whoo: She will be announced later this evening.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

OK!!! We now have a team 8.............

Team 8 will consist of the following~~~~
misshuntressKT3
kimmiedawn
smurphysgirl
vixen_shooter


----------



## vixen_shooter (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey Smurphysgirl! You're on team 8


----------



## Renae (Apr 15, 2009)

Go Team 1. Got a squirrel with my bow Sunday. Will get picture up soon! Yay!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*Hello Team 8!!!*

Oh my gosh! I hoped that I made it on a team especially after I got this deer Wednesday night....I have been on AT hunting teams for several years...so excited to help my team a little more this year!

WOO HOO Team 8!








I will have the taxidermist score it, we took it there the same night I shot it. I will post the official pic for rule purposes in the other thread. :0)


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Nniiiiiccceee!!! Congrats on a great buck!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks! Very surreal


FarmGirl7 said:


> Nniiiiiccceee!!! Congrats on a great buck!!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

holy frijoles! thats a nice buck! congrats!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Hope everyone had an awesome season last year :thumb:


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Are we going to have this again this year!? Really enjoyed it


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Sign up thread now up for this year even if we are late ha ha


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

I would like to join in.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Going to unstick from top for the new year :wink: Congrats to everyone!


----------

